
Firefox Add-On with 220,000+ Installs Caught Collecting Users’ Browsing History - robteix
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/firefox-add-on-with-220-000-installs-caught-collecting-users-browsing-history/#.W3SPC7zKO6Q.hackernews
======
vishalsharma
Add-Ons build the trust and then gives an update and do malicious thing ,
Mozilla/Google/IE can not scan every update I believe , so any possible
solution we have right now ?

------
trs
"The add-on in question is named Web Security and is currently installed by
222,746 Firefox users, according to the official Mozilla Add-ons Portal."

